# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawg threads. When will football come back #51



## KyDawg

Nobody knows, but if there is not a football season this years it is gonna be a long winter.


----------



## KyDawg

First Number is 827. Let me go see who that is. Oh you can only win once.


----------



## KyDawg

Elfiiiii is the winner on that one.


----------



## KyDawg

560 is the second one. Now I will go see who that is.


----------



## KyDawg

That would be Rackmaster. Elffi you chose first.


----------



## KyDawg

The last one is the Bacon and that number is 672. got to check that out.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff wins the bacon. Thanks to all for participating. Lee got to decide between Ham or Pocket knife, and I will get started having everything shipped. I will need yall to PM me your addresses.


----------



## SpotandStalk

PM sent


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Congrats to Elfiii, Rack, Jeff, and myself.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go everybody hunkering down with a stash of TP.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!

Congratulations to Lee, Rack and Bro. Jeff!!!!!

SStug he don't win nuttin!!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

How can one compete with Rack when he has a robot posting every 30 seconds for him while he is at the tanning salon?


----------



## KyDawg

Elfiii is on the clock.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Somebody is about to eat some sho nuff good bacon.?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Those hams are SALTY too. Lawd have mercy!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!

Go noles not getting no pork!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs winning bacon!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! You can't keep a DAWG down. 

"https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...deos/10162888996095276/&show_text=0&width=476"


----------



## elfiii

Holy cow! I been preoccupied at work and missed all the hub bub. I'll take the knife Charlie and many, many thanks!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs whipping out a brand new pocket knife.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Lee. So we set: Knife to Lee, Ham to Rack, and Bacon for Brown. Thank yall for participating, and go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I do require Mailing addresses, I am not sure how quick any of this stuff will ship, with all that is going on.


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> I do require Mailing addresses, I am not sure how quick any of this stuff will ship, with all that is going on.


BO$$ with all this going on will you donate mine to a family in need or to a Quarantine Facility.

They need it more than us!
Thank y’all for the Congratulations it’s GREAT to be a Dawg and a member of GON!!

Thanks to you to Spot Thug!


----------



## KyDawg

That is very nice of you Rack, if that is your choice I will.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!

Great gesture Rack!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and Rackmaster feeding the needy.


----------



## KyDawg

Rack is a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats winners. Didn't know about it till just now. You're a good man Charlie BO$$!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats winners. Didn't know about it till just now. You're a good man Charlie BO$$!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yall are the good ones mrs 22. Brown does not have any idea of how much help to me he was, when I was going thru some rough health issues. This Thread got me moving again back in the day. Thanks to all of yall.


----------



## KyDawg

But I got to tell yall I am not real. Took me a year to convince them I was. They did not believe until they walked into Boudreaux's that day and me and Linda Lou were sitting there waiting on them.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> But I got to tell yall I am not real. Took me a year to convince them I was. They did not believe until they walked into Boudreaux's that day and me and Linda Lou were sitting there waiting on them.


I didn't believe till I walked into the Varsity that fatefull day Bo$$!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing this virus thing would end.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready to start a new work week!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> But I got to tell yall I am not real. Took me a year to convince them I was. They did not believe until they walked into Boudreaux's that day and me and Linda Lou were sitting there waiting on them.



Now that was an event!

Charlie is A Dang Great Dawg and so is Rack!

And Go Dawgs not having a G Day game but we all still Dawgs til we die!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs knowing Charlie is real!!


----------



## riprap

I didn't get the chicken livers so I'm a winner too!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs hoping they don’t cancel football season!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a wait and see plan.....


----------



## westcobbdog

Got a great commit from a 4* 270 lb DE for 2021, with just 4 commits Kirby has a strong class building.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie

What I win?


----------



## westcobbdog

mguthrie said:


> What I win?



2 all expenses paid trip to the UGA Spring Football game including a stop by the Varsity before and afterwards.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mguthrie

westcobbdog said:


> 2 all expenses paid trip to the UGA Spring Football game including a stop by the Varsity before and afterwards.


Do you think I will get a good seat at the game?


----------



## mguthrie

I can't wait. I'm super excited


----------



## Browning Slayer

mguthrie said:


> What I win?


You should be paying us!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go rainy Tuesday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting trucks repaired so folks can have more TP.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs expediting TP.


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs waiting on the gooberment draw to come in the mail!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Did someone say bacon ... Go DAWGS eatin' da pig!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that have cleaned the bluing off their guns.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs going to their regular doctor for a regular check up and blood work!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!! Doctors office was a breeze today!! I was the first one there. Stop outside the office answer 3 questions, let them take my temperature, walk in check in. Wait less than 5 minutes and am talking to my doctor!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs thinking of leasing a place at the beach with our incoming Govt check.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs thinking of buying the wife a new pistola and ammo with stimulus money!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs wanting some gov cheese ?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs tired of the Corona junk and wishing there was more fighting in the PF!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs eatin steaks for supper!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs wondering if we have an abbreviated CFB season? Some would be better than none!


----------



## huntersluck

I dont have any idea for sure but my gut tells me unless they do some fan less games either for free or ppv it will be 2021 before we see any major sports again but I may be wrong who knows


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching the walls close in.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for work tomorrow!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

huntersluck said:


> I dont have any idea for sure but my gut tells me unless they do some fan less games either for free or ppv it will be 2021 before we see any major sports again but I may be wrong who knows



If we don't have CFB this season they should bomb China.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles drinking beer and listening  to Joe Diffie.

RIP


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs up getting ready to head to Chattanooga!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs patiently waiting on the next full moon


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs patiently waiting on the next full moon



Go Dawgs wearing out the redbreast.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. March has been the longest month I have ever seen.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

*Go Dawgs!!*


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs shutting the state down.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs hope the boat ramps stay open


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. March has been the longest month I have ever seen.


Just watch April B0$$!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs eatin lunch!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs who are truly affected by this Corona crap!! Guys we need rally around our friends with prayer and encouragement!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs my wife is a charge nurse in the OR but things might change. People have a hard time using common sense. Fishing or outdoor activities with the ones who you are always around is fine. Problem is idiots want to tie boats up and get drunk or have a cookout with 150 people. I wish the authorities would not give them tickets but rather get their names so they can't be admitted at the hospital for coronavirus. I can't believe how so many people need to be around others so they can look on their phones together.


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs my wife is a charge nurse in the OR but things might change. People have a hard time using common sense. Fishing or outdoor activities with the ones who you are always around is fine. Problem is idiots want to tie boats up and get drunk or have a cookout with 150 people. I wish the authorities would not give them tickets but rather get their names so they can't be admitted at the hospital for coronavirus. I can't believe how so many people need to be around others so they can look on their phones together.



The redneck yacht club


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, since TN, AL and Georgia have the stay at home, safe at home orders the interstates sure are less crowded!! Prayers for all who aren't working during this time!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs with Kirby stacking up the recruits he wants including a monster 2021 DB.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS being ticked at Floriduh trying to block us from fishin'.  Just because we have beat their Gaturds so often recently is no reason to discriminate!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Rackmaster

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs my wife is a charge nurse in the OR but things might change. People have a hard time using common sense. Fishing or outdoor activities with the ones who you are always around is fine. Problem is idiots want to tie boats up and get drunk or have a cookout with 150 people. I wish the authorities would not give them tickets but rather get their names so they can't be admitted at the hospital for coronavirus. I can't believe how so many people need to be around others so they can look on their phones together.


My wife in a Practice Manager for Nephrology and it’s getting worse in Carroll County!


----------



## Rackmaster

We got a winning Heisman QB and it’s our time for a Natty, I’ll be rioting in surgical masks, rubber gloves with picket signs spraying Lysol!!

I need y’alls help!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Come on Dawgs!!!! Rise up and get this thread going!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! One thing good from all of this! My kids can’t be out and about so Daddy and Mamma are sure soaking up all this time together!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and Hunker Down keeping the virus at bay and working out for the Virginia opener.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Yall hang in there Dawgs, this thing cant last forever. Can it?


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for the Call Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I just dont know where they going.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Yall hang in there Dawgs, this thing cant last forever. Can it?


Go Dawgs Charlie!!! No it can't last forever, but man it seems like it wants to.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs stuck at home, some of are essential or should we say expendable!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! If there is not a season, there will be huge celebrations in Knoxville and Gainesville. They will be walking around with signs saying UGA did not beat us this year. IT they do have a season they will be carrying around signs saying, We number 2.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in The State.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hunkering down!!


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Yall hang in there Dawgs, this thing cant last forever. Can it?


B0$$ I hope not!


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! If there is not a season, there will be huge celebrations in Knoxville and Gainesville. They will be walking around with signs saying UGA did not beat us this year. IT they do have a season they will be carrying around signs saying, We number 2.


Saban has already claimed another Natty if we don’t play!


----------



## KyDawg

Delusion is alive and well in Knoxville and UF. They have no idea that they get further behind every year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs well capitalized with $100 million in the athletic dept emergency fund.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo. Home of the Syrup Makers.


----------



## westcobbdog

go dogs slinging syrup and still being fast enough to land 4* 2021 commit Carroll outta Warren County.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs recruiting !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs 1 spot behind UF, with half the commitment.


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs fighting COVID-19


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs winning the fight


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs be safe out there Dawg bros


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs missing going out to eat some and church, but this social distancing is pretty normal for me as long as Gov Kemp let's us hunt and fish.


----------



## Baroque Brass

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Cairo. Home of the Syrup Makers.


You’re in Cairo? I am too.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs missing going out to eat some and church, but this social distancing is pretty normal for me as long as Gov Kemp let's us hunt and fish.


We are the same way, missing seeing the grandyoungens is about to drive the wife nuts though!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

John Cooper said:


> We are the same way, missing seeing the grandyoungens is about to drive the wife nuts though!


We have 2 and 4 yr old Grandsons living with us last 2 months, they close on their house Monday.


----------



## John Cooper

westcobbdog said:


> We have 2 and 4 yr old Grandsons living with us last 2 months, they close on their house Monday.


It will be quiet when they get moved out, our 5 years old Granddaughter lived with us for 2 years..... yep it was almost silent when she moved back with her mom.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs.


Morning elfiii hope all is well!!!!!

Go Dawgs for a DGD!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Barouque Brass said:


> You’re in Cairo? I am too.



No, but I have been down there a lot of times. I am from Moultrie originally, but am in Ky now.


----------



## KyDawg

God Dawgs that are gonna miss the Grandkids on Easter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs and a very Happy birthday to Herschel Walker. DGD!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Herschel gave us this when Chris and I got engaged back in 1981.


----------



## John Cooper

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Herschel gave us this when Chris and I got engaged back in 1981.


Go Dawgs celebrating an anniversaries!!!!!!!

Wonderful accomplishment Chris and Mandy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baroque Brass

KyDawg said:


> No, but I have been down there a lot of times. I am from Moultrie originally, but am in Ky now.


Hence your name...


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Easter and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs rode the storm out, hope everyone is safe and doing well!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Think it was rough every where last night. Hope all of you are high and dry.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alamo Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, as another boring day is going by.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dgs scratching my head at the haters at ESPN not putting UGA ( again ) in their now irrelevant top 10 RBU schools...clowns.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Will be watching the 2019 Ga-Nd game Sat 2pm with Coach Smart providing his insight in real time wishing I were taking in GDay 2020.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS winning the shutdown!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!


Lol.....

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on their 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## elfiii

Congratulations to Go Dawgs on their 50th Anniversary!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs celebrating 50 years with the one they love!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs, should be discussing G Day performances today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Happy Anniversary Bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks, and Go Dawgs, picking up a couple of 4 star recruits.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching the walls close in.


----------



## John Cooper

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hibernation.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs still working! 

Go Dawgs still hunkering down!!

Go Dawgs thinking that this stuff is getting real cra cra!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs doing nothing.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS! Looking forward to the NFL draft on TV tonight. Bout time we have something to watch on TV.


----------



## KyDawg

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Looking forward to the NFL draft on TV tonight. Bout time we have something to watch on TV.



Dang, I hate I am gonna miss it. Bridges of Madison County is gonna be on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS anyway!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles I'm South Ga....Aka Tornado Alley...Jeez


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles I'm South Ga....Aka Tornado Alley...Jeez



Heard it got rough in Moultrie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs bracing for another round of storm's!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs watching the NFL Draft tonight!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs hoping Fromm goes to the Saints to be mentored by Drew Brees!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

proud of big Andrew Thomas #4 pick NFL draft and first OL taken, Go Dogs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Two guys off that OL went in the first round. Glad for Andrew, and Isiah Williams.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Kirby developing million dollar lineman....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs still not believing Swift wasn’t taken in the 1st round!


----------



## westcobbdog

Its a rather deep draft with OL, CB and WR's..the league is trending away for now from RB's...


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

3 OL's gone now. If they dont helo us recruiting big uglies, dont know what will.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs JAKE FROMM is a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Heard it got rough in Moultrie.


Moultrie and Adel took a licking


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs who got their Case knife in the mail today from Charlie who is the Dang Best Dawg in the world. She's a beaut Charlie and many thanks.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs with New knives and B0$$ being a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!

Bo$$ truly is the best DGD there is!!!! elfiii is next in line!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat

GO DAWGS...Newman for Heisman!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

bilgerat said:


> GO DAWGS...Newman for Heisman!


This is what will happen if he does.....


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs can’t sleep, no power!

_
No lights, no motor cars, not a single luxury like COVID-19 it's primitive as can be!_


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs wide awake at 4:51am


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs sitting at work as always this time of the morning!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Whigam.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## westcobbdog

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs Down in Whigam.


at the rattlesnake roundup..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs handling snakes ........ In church!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

UT is back.


----------



## KyDawg

It must be sad to get delusional when you have a high recruiting ranking this time of the year. This time last year I dont even think we were in the top 20. Where did we finish?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go unemployed Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS ready for some foosball!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs thinking of hunting already!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs mixing it up and in the conversation.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs going to Arkansas for crappie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Turn the Dawgs loose.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs going to Arkansas for crappie.




Hope you catch some Catfish Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go fishing Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, gone stir crazy.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!


Monday morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Do Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Calhoun to Cusetta


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs wondering if we gonna get to watch some football this season !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Do Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


In Douglasville now BO$$ eating at Seabreeze


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs stuck in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs having Church outside!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, ready for some form of football.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs hoping for a commitment from the 4* LB from Ga who announces tonight. 
We need him bad with Monty Rice gone after this next season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawgs!!!  Go Dawgs!!  WW Wednesday!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in da blue grass!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go UnderDogs as everyone is picking fLa to win the east. 
Athlons, Pro Football Focus, that idgit Kannell, ect...naysayers point to our rebuilt OL
( 3 starters drafted ) or best RB and QB gone too. Like we don't have more where those came from.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Go UnderDogs as everyone is picking fLa to win the east.
> Athlons, Pro Football Focus, that idgit Kannell, ect...naysayers point to our rebuilt OL
> ( 3 starters drafted ) or best RB and QB gone too. Like we don't have more where those came from.



Kannell is an idiot.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs reloaded!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Wut eye when ?


----------



## John Cooper

kmckinnie said:


> Wut eye when ?


Another trip to the west coast all expenses paid!!!!!

Go trucking Dawgs!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

John Cooper said:


> Another trip to the west coast all expenses paid!!!!!
> 
> Go trucking Dawgs!!!!



I leave out in the morning  !
Thanks GON $ the Dawg family !
Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs headed to the west coast!!!!

Don't pick up


kmckinnie said:


> I leave out in the morning  !
> Thanks GON $ the Dawg family !
> Go Dawgs !


Go Dawgs headed to the west coast, don't pick up any liberal tendencies while you're out there!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the west coast!!!!
> 
> Don't pick up
> 
> Go Dawgs headed to the west coast, don't pick up any liberal tendencies while you're out there!!!!!


Believe it or not there’s quite a few  conservative Republicans !
Of all races and walks of life.


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs


Now it’s Sunday. I leave out. ?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs traveling!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs going to Commiefornia


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

kmckinnie said:


> Believe it or not there’s quite a few  conservative Republicans !
> Of all races and walks of life.


I know one or 2 in Cali myself.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs ready for some FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Monroe Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs keeping snooks post out of the top spot!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! Over in South Carolina. Heard a ton of "GO DAWGS" in the low country. Some of em even Woof woof woofed.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, move this back up again!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs in Carroll County


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker

Let Freedom ring and GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta. Home of Buck Belue.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs shoring up the LB position with a 4* commit today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs not "maskerading" as a buckeye.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs shutting the fish down everywhere I go.


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs eager to see the Vols beat Bama!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs wondering why Kirby got so many QB’s??


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Our founder Jeff is a DGD


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down In Crisp County.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS! And GO all of you DGD's!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Gotta say Gotta say
These dawgs don’t play. 
NC tittles !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs with Kirby being the best thing since sliced bread for our football program.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. The Vols are awful quite about one of their RB's being arrested with mary jane and a loaded gun in his back pocket.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. The Vols are awful quite about one of their RB's being arrested with mary jane and a loaded gun in his back pocket.


He was just a misunderstood, misguided yute!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder what happened to our turnip picker from Ty Ty.


----------



## ddgarcia

Less'n 100 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Phony Baloney Caroney not withstanding)

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what happened to our turnip picker from Ty Ty.


He's down with the protesters in Tally town, hope he don't get arrested

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> He's down with the protesters in Tally town, hope he don't get arrested
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



He wont last long down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go rioting Turnip pickers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!

Go jailed turnip pickers!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go non rioting Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Fargo Ga.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs hoping we get Alabama’s WR who entered the Transfer Portal!


----------



## Ruger#3

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs eager to see the Vols beat Bama!



Pssst wake up, your dreaming!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS in The Classic City.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Now they want to take the Confederate memorial statue down.


----------



## Rackmaster

Ruger#3 said:


> Pssst wake up, your dreaming!


I think it’s hilarious!
The only ones that have a chance to beat BAMA are UGA & Auburn!

Hard to defeat Saban he is a heck of a Coach!


----------



## John Cooper

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now they want to take the Confederate memorial statue down.


Bunch of thugs!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down In Cairo.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs not taking Marse Robert down off the wall!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs it's my birthday.



Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs looking for Possum, so as I can whup the tar out of him.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pinehurst Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs watching the world as we know it change in real-time time!  Those old timers told me it was coming! Exciting times we live in!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wondering what the outcome of all this bovine excrement will be like???


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs driving around working today listened to Munsons call of the Ga fLa game in 1987., we won again.


----------



## KyDawg

I


brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs watching the world as we know it change in real-time time!  Those old timers told me it was coming! Exciting times we live in!!



Inmates done took control of the asylum.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs missing his midget thug buddy!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

*UGA’s Redcoat Band will no longer play ‘Tara’s Theme’ from ‘Gone With the Wind’ after games*

This makes me very angry, but GO DAWGS anyway.


----------



## John Cooper

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *UGA’s Redcoat Band will no longer play ‘Tara’s Theme’ from ‘Gone With the Wind’ after games*
> 
> This makes me very angry, but GO DAWGS anyway.


I just saw that and cussed a little.......

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

John Cooper said:


> I just saw that and cussed a little.......
> 
> Go Dawgs!


I for one never leave the stadium until the band is through playing after the games. It just part of being a DGD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

First they took Dixie. Then they took away Sweet Georgia Brown. What's this Im hearing oh boy. 
I could write a song......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs going Hybrid and Crappie fishing on Percy Priest lake today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, cussing, singing and fishing!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs swinging a big roostertail.


----------



## riprap

Tear down statues of Bear Bryant.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs still in the fight.


----------



## John Cooper

*Go Dawgs just wondering what will happen next!!!*


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs ready to do my part for reparations.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs ready to do my part for reparations.


Rip gonna be reeling in the carp and giving them out as reparations!!!!!!

Go Dawgs catching reparations fish!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs wondering if we get to play this season?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs  ready for K0


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hoping the athletes don't go all cray cray !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

No more Go Dawgs for me. I’m done with CFB!


----------



## riprap

Dawgs going.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

brownceluse said:


> No more Go Dawgs for me. I’m done with CFB!


DAWG gone


----------



## brownceluse

Go Communists taking over CFB!


----------



## John Cooper

Boosters need to get woke and turn off the cash flow!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Instead of Go Dawgs it’s :

GO GON!


----------



## John Cooper

Go *****


----------



## KyDawg

What can I say. Love me some Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Me too Bo$$. Me too!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> What can I say. Love me some Dawgs.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Bo$$. Me too!



Me to, I just hate what is happening now!!

Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Love the Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Be a Dixie DAWG till the day I die.


----------



## KyDawg

Me too mrs 22. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Dawgs for life!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hope everyone is doing well. Focusing on deer hunting and duck hunting this year instead of CFB. I hope UGA and all other schools sports programs bankrupt and ESPN also!


----------



## westcobbdog

brownceluse said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Focusing on deer hunting and duck hunting this year instead of CFB. I hope UGA and all other schools sports programs bankrupt and ESPN also!


How about everybody but UGA hits the skids!


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> How about everybody but UGA hits the skids!


They’re part of the cancel culture that I despise. I hope they win a NC for Charlie but for me I could care less!


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> They’re part of the cancel culture that I despise. I hope they win a NC for Charlie but for me I could care less!


Jeff I am there with you brother!!!!

Love UGA can't stand this cancel culture the fools are promoting.


----------



## KyDawg

Someday, when things start falling apart, I hope the Guru's that run and are ruining sports in this country, remember why people watch them to start with. We all enjoyed our favorite sport because it was a time we could watch our favorite Team and forget about all the noise and distraction going on in the world. We did not look to sports for guidance on how we should interact socially with other people. We did not watch sports to have a bunch of stupid hogwash, rammed down our throats. We pulled for our teams and our players, and we cared less if our Stars were Black, White, Brown or purple, and they were ours. Liberal college educations is what has got this Country in the shape it is today, and they will not be happy until they have complete control of how everybody thinks. They can take this, feely touch gobblydegook and flush it down the toilet of a Stadium near them. I want sports, not social engineering. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3

KyDawg said:


> Someday, when things start falling apart, I hope the Guru's that run and are ruining sports in this country, remember why people watch them to start with. We all enjoyed our favorite sport because it was a time we could watch our favorite Team and forget about all the noise and distraction going on in the world. We did not look to sports for guidance on how we should interact socially with other people. We did not watch sports to have a bunch of stupid hogwash, rammed down our throats. We pulled for our teams and our players, and we cared less if our Stars were Black, White, Brown or purple, and they were ours. Liberal college educations is what has got this Country in the shape it is today, and they will not be happy until they have complete control of how everybody thinks. They can take this, feely touch gobblydegook and flush it down the toilet of a Stadium near them. I want sports, not social engineering. Go Dawgs!



The Mrs and I were recently discussing we feel robbed. The football season was long looked forward to. Sharing finger food, bad mouthing opponents and cheering your team along. It was an escape from all of the nonsense in our lives. Now its been politicized and tainted.


----------



## John Cooper

Between the Rona and the BLM/SJW, cancel culture we may never have sports as we have known them......

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

brownceluse said:


> They’re part of the cancel culture that I despise. I hope they win a NC for Charlie but for me I could care less!





John Cooper said:


> Jeff I am there with you brother!!!!
> 
> Love UGA can't stand this cancel culture the fools are promoting.


Yes Sirs


----------



## Rackmaster

Ruger#3 said:


> The Mrs and I were recently discussing we feel robbed. The football season was long looked forward to. Sharing finger food, bad mouthing opponents and cheering your team along. It was an escape from all of the nonsense in our lives. Now its been politicized and tainted.


Me and my wife love watching the Dawgs together!
I have given up many days of hunting to watch the Dawgs and good matchups in CFB!

Its a hard decision just like its hard not to eat Chick-fil-A but it is what it is!

Was looking forward to the New OC, up and coming QBs, & ZEUS!


----------



## KyDawg

I think they will play football this fall, dont think we will recognize it. Minimal or no crowds, kneeling and protest is what we will see.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I think they will play football this fall, dont think we will recognize it. Minimal or no crowds, kneeling and protest is what we will see.


I hope you are wrong Charlie, but I fear you are correct. Sports in general has sadly taken a turn for the worse and I think the death bell is tolling ........


----------



## Rackmaster

Go GON


----------



## brownceluse

Go KY Dawg eating blue crabs and hooking everything but a fish with a rooster tail. CFB sux like nascar and life as we’ve known it is over!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!! 

Just have a gut feeling that CFB is over as we know it!!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO GON


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs love to see Charlie on the football field with a umbrella rig full of roostertails when the kneeling starts.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## elfiii

Go


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs landing the 6'2" 220 lb LB outta Cedartown, CJ Washington. 
Hes a 2022 commit but think Rennie Curran with Roquan Smith speed.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!!!!


----------



## HappySnooker

brownceluse said:


> Go KY Dawg eating blue crabs and hooking everything but a fish with a rooster tail. CFB sux like nascar and life as we’ve known it is over!


Your life was over the day you became a dawg fan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Dang it boy. ^^^^^


----------



## westcobbdog

HappySnooker said:


> Your life was over the day you became a dawg fan.


you are quite correct, its similar to an epiphany, with nothing but high class football and Fans in the ultimate college town in a much hallowed tradition rich stadium with solid football to match as evidenced by their recent high ranking in CFB's all time top 20. Run along now.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> you are quite correct, its similar to an epiphany, with nothing but high class football and Fans in the ultimate college town in a much hallowed tradition rich stadium with solid football to match as evidenced by their recent high ranking in CFB's all time top 20. Run along now.



Go Dawgs that'll preach.


----------



## westcobbdog

HappySnooker said:


> Your life was over the day you became a dawg fan.


Snookie if you are spewing this in your first 24 posts you might have a real short tenure by the ol campfire.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

westcobbdog said:


> you are quite correct, its similar to an epiphany, with nothing but high class football and Fans in the ultimate college town in a much hallowed tradition rich stadium with solid football to match as evidenced by their recent high ranking in CFB's all time top 20. Run along now.


Well said brother! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs ready for deer season and not supporting classless Socialist universities!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans not worrying about Feetsball!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS sick and tar’d of this heat and humidity! Hope y’all staying safe and healthy.


----------



## Rackmaster

westcobbdog said:


> Snookie if you are spewing this in your first 24 posts you might have a real short tenure by the ol campfire.


----------



## Rackmaster

GO GON


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! From THE CLASSIC CITY!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawg for Matthew6.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ eating Blue Crabs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ eating Blue Crabs!


Aint nothin finer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans proud to be a true dawg and not a kneeler!!


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Go Dawg for Matthew6.


Go elfiii for Matthew6!!
Miss you lil buddy!!


----------



## HappySnooker

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawg fans proud to be a true dawg and not a kneeler!!


?


----------



## brownceluse

Bring back the midget thug!


----------



## HappySnooker

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

HappySnooker said:


> Go dawgs


Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Charlie Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be a great season, if they leave the kneeling out. If they do I am gonna hang with Jeff.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs hoping the monster 5 * OL Mims outta Ga commits to the G.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## HappySnooker

Go bucks


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be a great season, if they leave the kneeling out. If they do I am gonna hang with Jeff.


We all will BO$$


----------



## Rackmaster

GO GON

Waiting to see if they kneel


----------



## brownceluse

Rackmaster said:


> GO GON
> 
> Waiting to see if they kneel


They will! Go deer hunting!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Jeff for a Beautiful Knife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Jeff for a Beautiful Knife.


That's a beauty Bo$$!  GO KY DAWG!


----------



## Rackmaster

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Jeff for a Beautiful Knife.


AWESOME!


----------



## Rackmaster

brownceluse said:


> They will! Go deer hunting!!!


I am no more Saturdays watching football for me.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Jeff for a Beautiful Knife.


You’re welcome! Go Dawgs in Ky!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans full of good gestures!!!!!!

I'ma GON be playing with my Jeep on Saturdays this year!!!!!!!

It may lay down, but it sure won't kneel!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I will not support UGA or any other Socialist university!


----------



## HappySnooker

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawg fans full of good gestures!!!!!!
> 
> I'ma GON be playing with my Jeep on Saturdays this year!!!!!!!
> 
> It may lay down, but it sure won't kneel!!!!!!!


Good job. We should all do that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Andy Johnson was a DGD! One of my favorites! Only 19 and he brought us from behind to beat Tech in 1971.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs all day every day.


----------



## westcobbdog

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Andy Johnson was a DGD! One of my favorites! Only 19 and he brought us from behind to beat Tech in 1971.


I liked Andy as a 10 yr old pee wee qb in 1971!
RIP Andy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans on KYDawgs birthday!!!!!


----------



## HappySnooker

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!


Happy Birthday ?


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs happy we picked up Arky and Miss St air raid offense as our two add on games. Arky in major rebuild mode along with State.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs happy we picked up Arky and Miss St air raid offense as our two add on games. Arky in major rebuild mode along with State.



Glad we did too, we were already playing Auburn and Alabama


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs waiting till next year!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs in Gulf Shores.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Go Dawgs and KyDawg!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs in Gulf Shores.


Was there on July 4 
Have fun!


----------



## Rackmaster

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Go Dawgs and KyDawg!!!


You da man...Possum! 

GO GON & KyDawg


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## KyDawg

Is there anyway we can keep Possum out of here? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that know how to read a calendar.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Possum went to Tech. 
What do you spect? 
GO DAWGS that can read a calendar!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

That's just how we do. Oconee Co. BLUE Warriors! H22's Alma mater.


Way to go UGA. Sanford Stadium went blue in honor of a local Oconee Co. assistant principal who lost his battle with cancer yesterday. Prayers to his family


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS ready for deer season and cold weather!!! At least something other than 90 *******’ degrees!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping there will even be a season.


----------



## Da Possum

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs as I ride my tandem bike.



Be careful Bo$$!  Hope you have an awesome birthday!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs keepin' it real.


----------



## HappySnooker

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs in Gulf Shores.


Go dawgs knowing Alabama is the place to vacation


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!!


----------



## HappySnooker

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs keepin' it real.


go suckdawgs


----------



## elfiii

HappySnooker said:


> go suckdawgs



Is that you Matthew6?


----------



## Rackmaster

GO GON


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go bammers at the dnc.


----------



## Rackmaster

riprap said:


> Go bammers at the dnc.




Didn't Biden confuse his wife with his sister and won Alabama??


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs hoping they don't kneel or play the Black National Anthem!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawg fans racing Jazzies!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper is a DGD. Go Dawgs keepin' Go Dawgs alive in the Sports forum.


----------



## elfiii

Bo$$ is the best DGD.


----------



## elfiii

Mrs. Hornet two, to, too, tue is a DGD.


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse is a DGD.


----------



## elfiii

Rackmaster is a DGD.


----------



## elfiii

elfiii said:


> brownceluse is a DGD.



He's just in a bad mood these days.

Go Socialists Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Blaylock injured again, out for the year. Same ACL. Seems like they were rushing him a little to me.


----------



## Da Possum

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and Dawg fans!!

elfiii is a DGD!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Where's all my Go Dawgs homeskillets? Me and Rack and Coop can't carry the load by ourselves.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS all day every day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Who is ready for some Football?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Now Bo$$, what kinda question is that? GO DAWGS! 
Go Kentucky Derby next weekend!


----------



## KyDawg

Something about them running the Kentucky Derby right at the start of College Football. Go Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I'll send ya an ice cold mint julep made with the finest bourbon last years snow and fresh mint Bo$$
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I like Mint Juleps. GO Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs watching the Freshman DL Jalen Carter's practice tape is impressive, going head to head vs center Trey Hill at 335 lbs., drove Hill back with raw strength and leverage, a beast already at 6'3" low 300 lbs and country strong.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs drinking mint Julep's and watching the original Nascar............


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs just being Dawg fans !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Saraday Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs drinking mint Julep's and watching the original Nascar............



John hate to say it friend, cant picture you drinking a Mint Julep. You were probably like me at one time. More of a good pulled pork BBQ sammich and a cold beer type.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs waiting on Socialism’s snowflakes to get kicked out of their mommies basement!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> John hate to say it friend, cant picture you drinking a Mint Julep. You were probably like me at one time. More of a good pulled pork BBQ sammich and a cold beer type.


Yes sir you know it!!!!! Heck if I started drinking again I think I would find me some good old PBR!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Trump Go


----------



## elfiii

Go brownceluse Dawgs getting that Dawg spirit finally!


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Go brownceluse Dawgs getting that Dawg spirit finally!


He hasn't really lost it, he is just like me and hates to see what the cancel culture is doing to the game we love!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> He hasn't really lost it, he is just like me and hates to see what the cancel culture is doing to the game we love!!!!!!



Yeah, I feel the same way but Imma give it a go one more season of Go Dawgs before I bail out on them.


----------



## brownceluse

It's hard for me...... I love dem Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Love my Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and Dawg fans!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy day in the Blue Grass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bainbridge.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Navarre FL!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I guess


----------



## Rackmaster

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Navarre FL!!!!!!


I love Pensacola, when I 1st went there I slept in a dresser drawer!
3 months old! 

We went to Gulf Shores July 4 and went to the pier in Pensacola and FT. Pickens!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster

brownceluse said:


> It's hard for me...... I love dem Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


Me to


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs relaxing on the beach and in the pool!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs enjoying what’s left of our personal freedom at the beach.


----------



## westcobbdog

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs relaxing on the beach and in the pool!!


Nice, just returned from a great week in Gulf Shores


----------



## John Cooper

westcobbdog said:


> Nice, just returned from a great week in Gulf Shores


We are in Navarre FL!!


----------



## dixiecutter

Go Dawgs and War Eagle


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> We are in Navarre FL!!



I like that place.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I like that place.


We do to, and not that many Bama fans like there are in Gulf Shores


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS. Going to the beach! 
I'll be there in 2 weeks. There will be them ugly orange paws everywhere. 
They'll give me dirty looks with my RED AND BLACK DAWG! 
Every now and then I'll get a GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs living large at the beach.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the gulf coast!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs in the Low Country!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing he was in South Georgia so bad that it hurts. Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy 88th birthday to this Awesome coach! Happy to say I know him personally. Even been to his house a time or two. I was friends with his daughter and they lived in our neighborhood. Such a sweet, sweet man. 
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Vincent was a young pup in that pic. Looks like away jerseys, was that taken at Grant field?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

westcobbdog said:


> Vincent was a young pup in that pic. Looks like away jerseys, was that taken at Grant field?



Sandford Stadium 1964. Reed and Memorial Halls in background.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS. Going to the beach!
> I'll be there in 2 weeks. There will be them ugly orange paws everywhere.
> They'll give me dirty looks with my RED AND BLACK DAWG!
> Every now and then I'll get a GO DAWGS!


H22 has a shirt from every year in the past. Now they've gone and messed this years up.
Gonna have to get one anyway. It's the ONLY one that says, "The year it didn't happen". That's kinda historic. I told H22 he could just put an X over the paws with a permanent marker.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Communist Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

last night looking across towards the beach!!


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## John Cooper

good little place to eat in Navarre!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go dang Dawgs are the rest of folks that hate the Dawgs....


Not Dawgs....


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs, hope Fromm makes the Bills, final roster cuts are today and he’s battling for the 3rd qb spot.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs pulling for Fromm.


----------



## Rackmaster

OWA in Gulf Shores is a fun place.

https://visitowa.com/explore/the-park/


----------



## KyDawg

Gulf shores is great. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Heck anywhere on the gulf coast is great!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs back from the beach, ready to head back again.........


----------



## westcobbdog

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs back from the beach, ready to head back again.........


I hear ya, discussing a return with wife now. Late Sept beach is amazing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Daws headed to Sowega Thursday morning. I will be the one in the red Dakota with the Dawg sticker on the front and Ky tags on the back.


----------



## KyDawg

Bow the horn if you see me, I will be in the fast Lane.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs going back to Georgia.


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs with these nice Fall like mornins.


----------



## Da Possum

Go KyDawg on his tandem bike!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

@KyDawg

@Da Possum

@kmckinnie Finally I caught your bestest bud in the sports forum "Go Dawgs Thread" please don't release him!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs catching possums so they don't get run over!


----------



## Rackmaster

GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs ticking everyone off!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready to head back to the beach!!! I should have majored in being a beach bum in college!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper




----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs ticking everyone off!



That is your job, that is what you do.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that would stir the pot in the Cafe forum.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> That is your job, that is what you do.


And I have so much fun doing it...


Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Rack with more likes than Trump.


----------



## Rackmaster

John Cooper said:


> View attachment 1037754


AWESOME!


----------



## Rackmaster

John Cooper said:


> View attachment 1037754


We were planning on going back this month but since my aunt died she wanted her ashes spread in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Townsend in the Snow so the family is going there instead! 

Not really  sure which town or what month they said something about December??


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Happy day before season opener!


----------



## brownceluse

Kirby is a sellout! Done with it all! Go Freedom loving Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Kirby is a socialist!!!! College football is dead. Go Dawgs for Charlie and Mrs. Hornet only!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in this heat! But it paid off yesterday evening..


----------



## John Cooper

Go deer killing Dawgs.

Go brown, Charlie and Mrs.H22 Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS and go Slayer!


----------



## John Cooper

Slayer is a deer killing Dawg!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go deer killing Dawgs. I hope this freedom isn’t taken from us by the socialist agenda!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go deer killing Dawgs. I hope this freedom isn’t taken from us by the socialist agenda!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go deer killing Dawgs. I hope this freedom isn’t taken from us by the socialist agenda!!!!


Go Dawgs about to smack Jeff when I see him next... and run... he’s a big ol Dawg!!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs about to smack Jeff when I see him next... and run... he’s a big ol Dawg!!


Holler when y'all get together!!!!

1. I wanna see you smack Jeff and run!!
2. It sure would be good to see everyone again!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Holler when y'all get together!!!!
> 
> 1. I wanna see you smack Jeff and run!!
> 2. It sure would be good to see everyone again!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yeah it would be good to see errrybody!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS enjoying cooler weather for a change!!!! The weekend is looking mighty conducive to wearing camouflage, if only I wasn’t gone be in Flar-duh!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster

GO TRUMP 2020 DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Freedom isn’t free! Socialism has destroyed the sport I loved the most! Go Freedom loving Dawgs and let college football go belly up!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting smacked by Slayer and then watching him run!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs in a ladder stand.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs only going to listen to the Dawgs on radio and pretend it's the 60's like the liberals do.


----------



## brownceluse

Go freedom loving Dawgs!!! Take a stand against Marxism and don’t watch college football!!


----------



## John Cooper

Did they play foosball yesterday??? I installed my new soft top!! Bestop trek top NX frameless soft top!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy

Go Dawgs, it's game week!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fighting some hr
Health issues right now


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS and get well Bo$$! 

It's GAME WEEK!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs rootin' for Bo$$!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs thinking we wont be scoring 40 pts sat due to a new qb and new offense. 
Doubt arky can get 14 on us.


----------



## elfiii

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs thinking we wont be scoring 40 pts sat due to a new qb and new offense.
> Doubt arky can get 14 on us.



Still no word from CKS who the starter will be but I bet it's Mathis.


----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Rackmaster

I bet we see 2 qbs Saturday!


----------



## Rackmaster

Trump, Deer, & UGA


----------



## Rackmaster

@brownceluse


----------



## brownceluse

Y’all tell me how it goes because I won’t be watching.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs who might be listening to the radio. Only football I might watch is if it's on in a restaurant I'm in...then I might ask to move tables


----------



## hayseed_theology

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! Cooking hog on Saturday for the game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Glory, glory to ol' GEORGIA!


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO BO$$ DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## John Cooper

Get well B0$$!! Dawgs play Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Prayers for the B0$$ man!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs prolly going to miss the game because it's our anniversary. Prolly headed out for an all day drive through the mountains. Maybe hit Winfield Scott for a picnic and let the dog go for a swim. Maybe I can listen on the radio on the way home.


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs prolly going to miss the game because it's our anniversary. Prolly headed out for an all day drive through the mountains. Maybe hit Winfield Scott for a picnic and let the dog go for a swim. Maybe I can listen on the radio on the way home.


Swing over to the NW around Lookout Mountain and Sand Mountain and I'll buy y'all some lunch, or y'all can buy mine!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, sure hope Bo$$ hurries up and gets to feeling better!!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs prolly going to miss the game because it's our anniversary. Prolly headed out for an all day drive through the mountains. Maybe hit Winfield Scott for a picnic and let the dog go for a swim. Maybe I can listen on the radio on the way home.


Happy Anniversary to you and the Mrs!


----------



## brownceluse

Get well soon Bo$$


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy anniversary to DGD elfiii! 

Still praying for Bo$$! Dawgs GON win for Bo$$! I feel it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Thanks everybody and Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs for the celuse so he gets his mind right by tomorrow at 4pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Getting fired up on Friday night. GO my sweet GA. DAWGS.


----------



## Browning Slayer

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting fired up on Friday night. GO my sweet GA. DAWGS.


Work has been crazy this week! Folks keep trying to mess with deer season! Ain’t been on here this week but I am now!


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sic Em!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Game Day Go Dawgs. Been to long


----------



## cramer

Go Dawgs !
Go Charlie, get better!


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's Saturday in Athens. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper

Hot Dawg its Saturday 
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy

Go Dawgs, on game day! 2 hours away!


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and Stetson gave us a big boost with his poise and leadership. 
Mathis looked like a lost puppy out there.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping Bennett is the path forward because Mathis ain't yet.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hoping Charlie gets better real soon!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs!! 
Glad our D didn’t let Frankie Beans get going.
Thought he might at a point.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs once again Kirby making all the right halftime adjustments.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping the QB situation gets worked out quick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs once again Kirby making all the right halftime adjustments.


Wish I coulda been in that locker room. I was plum embarrassed the 1st half.


----------



## elfiii

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I coulda been in that locker room. I was plum embarrassed the 1st half.



I'll bet a lot of young men got committed to a whole new religion.


----------



## westcobbdog

check out the block / forearm shiver big #0 laid into an outside linebacker or DE for Arky, its on Dawgnation.


----------



## Rackmaster

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hoping Bennett is the path forward because Mathis ain't yet.


Bennett or Daniels!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go DAWGS


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS and GO BO$$! GET WELL. We need ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Sic em DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go DAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sic em DAWGS!


met the lady in the famous UGA / robert baker pic a few weeks ago


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs and Go Charlie!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs happy we have an absolutely driven head coach and staff vs who we just played.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!

Go DAWGS!!! And GO CHARLIE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!
> 
> Go DAWGS!!! And GO CHARLIE!



Yes. Yes they do. 

GO DAWGS and GET WELL BO$$!


----------



## mark-7mag

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Hang tough Bo$$. We need you back in here Go Dawging with us!


----------



## Da Possum

Go Dawgs on Bo$$'s birthday!!!  Happy Birthday lil fella!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Do me and Rack and Mrs. 2 Two to too have to carry this thread on our backs by our lonesomes? Y'all think Bo$$ is happy about how slow this thread has moved?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's Saturday in Athens. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Time to get your DAWG on. 
Gooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! 
Just had a light lunch with a bunch of DAWG fans at Friends Bar and grill. We don't say bye when we leave, we all say GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## elfiii

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Great rainy night to be a Dog!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs for Charlie !


----------



## antharper

Anyone heard how the boss Dawg is feeling


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs ready for bama


----------



## antharper

I sure hope


----------



## antharper

And pray lol


----------



## mark-7mag

Go Dawgs  And prayers for Bo$$


----------



## dixiecutter

Prayers for Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag

This is probably gonna come out all sideways but y’all need to know this and a mod can fix it


----------



## mark-7mag

Bo$$ is Billy’s Patriarch and we’re not giving up on him


----------



## dixiecutter

mark-7mag said:


> Bo$$ is Billy’s Patriarch and we’re not giving up on him


Nope. Praying for Bo$$.


----------



## Duff

Praying Boss, praying


----------



## elfiii

This breaks my heart. I've had a lot of bad news this year and this is some of the very worst. Crying and praying hard for Bo$$, Linda and the whole Eaton clan.

Go Dawgs just for you Charlie. You are a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

What elfiii said.  
Praying harder for you now Charlie and Mrs. Linda!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hang in there Charlie!!!!!! Go Dawgs and GO CHARLIE!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Man, my heart is torn in a bad way!!!! Charlie we are praying relentlessly for you! You and I need to have one more round in those Bama bars and clean house one more time my friend! Keep fighting my Dawg brother! Prayers for Mrs Linda and his boys and grandkids! Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I can't talk right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS and Go Bo$$!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Prayers up for Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper

Go Bo$$!! You sir are a DGD!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the man that needs no introduction! Bo$$ your brothers here are praying for you!


----------



## elfiii

Praying for you Bo$$.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Prayers for Charlie and friends and family !


----------



## Rackmaster

Prayers for BO$$ 

I hope we beat BAMA for BO$$

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Go Dawgs for Bo$$


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS for BO$$!


----------



## elfiii

Be at peace Bo$$.

Go Dawgs having a real hard time of it today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for one of the greatest Dawgs! Aight Kirby and the team! Win it all for Charlie!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Saw the sig below his name, never met him but feel like I knew him.   For sure a DGD, I'd venture to say the best in this board. Called it like he saw it, good or bad.   Rest in peace sir...... Smile down on all is dawgs when you can!!


----------



## ddavis1120

Go Dawgs!!

Beat Bama for Charlie!


----------



## Silver Britches

Still hard to believe! ?

RIP Boss Dawg!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie !!!!!
Son of a gun, Charlie was the real deal a DGD, and a true friend!!!!!
My heart is aching for Mrs. Linda and his family


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs tonight with a heavy heart! Charlie I promise we will keep the Go Dawgs thread going for you buddy! You told me start the first one to show them Bammers this was Dawg country!


----------



## brownceluse

Mods is it possible to make his last Go Dawgs thread a sticky? Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs for Charlie ! He will be dearly missed


----------



## antharper

But not forgotten


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, Charlie you are the ultimate DGD!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs for Charlie Eaton, the one and only KYDawg, the Bo$$ and one DGD.


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Mods is it possible to make his last Go Dawgs thread a sticky? Go Dawgs!



Done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS up in Kentucky!


----------



## Duff

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ man!!


----------



## ddgarcia

Go Dawgs for KyDawg sharing that big press box in the sky with Munson!!!!


----------



## bullgator

Dang,......just dang!
I guess I’ve just been skimming through and not reading all the threads lately. 
I just finished washing/waxing the truck for a little vacation trip. I grab my phone to check in and now I’m here with tears on my cheeks for a man I never met in person.....didn’t need to, his character came through on this forum. 
I’ve met a few of y’all on my trips up there. There’s more of you I’d like to meet and da Bo$$ was at the top of that list.


----------



## Rackmaster

bullgator said:


> Dang,......just dang!
> I guess I’ve just been skimming through and not reading all the threads lately.
> I just finished washing/waxing the truck for a little vacation trip. I grab my phone to check in and now I’m here with tears on my cheeks for a man I never met in person.....didn’t need to, his character came through on this forum.
> I’ve met a few of y’all on my trips up there. There’s more of you I’d like to meet and da Bo$$ was at the top of that list.


It breaks my heart as well for a man I never met! 
He was and always will be remembered as a DGD!


----------



## toolmkr20

Big GO DAWGS for Charlie!!!  and prayers for his family.


----------



## brownceluse

Gone but never forgotten! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for the best DGD I have ever met!!!!!

Happymathewsnooker6 is yelling Go Dawgs also I bet!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

*GO PACK!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dixiecutter

On behalf of the Bo$$, one time and one time only, Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, been thinking about you all day Bo$$!. 

Miss you bad Brother!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, been thinking about you all day Bo$$!.
> 
> Miss you bad Brother!!


You got THAT right. GO DAWGS for BO$$!


----------



## brownceluse

I bet Ole Bo$$ is ready to see Bama a go down! If you knew the Bo$$ you knew what he thought about the Tide!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs fo da bo$$ man!  Like so many others on here,  hurts to hear even though he's a man I never met


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> I bet Ole Bo$$ is ready to see Bama a go down! If you knew the Bo$$ you knew what he thought about the Tide!


Bo$$ was known to get in a scuffle or three in bars in Bama!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU ROWDY DAWGS looking for a fight! 







*BEAT BAMA!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's football weather. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mark-7mag

Go Dawgs !


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs Charlie, the boys didn't win last night, but you knew that even before the game was played!! I miss you my friend, sure wish we could have had one more get together, but we will get to talk about the Dawgs in the future!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS thinking about Charlie. Been a while since I checked in. Sending  prayers up for his family and all other DGD’s who are gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS and GO CHARLIE!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!

Charlie I miss you my friend!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg!!!!!!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , still praying for Charlie’s family ! As much as he’s missed on here I can only imagine his family


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs and go bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs just for you Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum

Go Dawg and Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Its' Game day in Athens. Don't really like a 7:30 game, but GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on game day!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie and Happy Thanksgiving!


And we miss you brother!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go Dawgs and Go KyDawg Bo$$ man!   Missing the biggest voice of reason on yr he forum!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs winter finally here


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go Dawgs to bo$$'s big 2020 go dawgs thread


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs 2020 sux worse than UF jorts and Oakley blades (or as bad as)


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs it would be fitting if 2020 was the yr of the Bammer


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie !!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Miss you big time Bo$$.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Man, I miss ya Charlie!

In the snow this evening... going to ice up by morning


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Thinking about Charlie this morning. I was thinking about some of the nasty PM’s he told me about he got when he first joined. Everyone thought he was a former member. He said he got some nasty pm’s....... Man, little did we know that he was   As good as God makes us. One of kind! I’ll be praying for Mrs. Linda and the rest of his family this week as they are about to have their first Christmas without the man, the legend, Mr. Charlie Eaton! Go Dawgs my friend!


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Thinking about Charlie this morning. I was thinking about some of the nasty PM’s he told me about he got when he first joined. Everyone thought he was a former member. He said he got some nasty pm’s....... Man, little did we know that he was   As good as God makes us. One of kind! I’ll be praying for Mrs. Linda and the rest of his family this week as they are about to have their first Christmas without the man, the legend, Mr. Charlie Eaton! Go Dawgs my friend!


Jeff you knew Charlie better than I did,  and I have had other friends pass away, but losing  Charlie this year has really hit me hard. Not a day goes by that he doesn't cross my mind!!!!!!

Prayers for Mrs. Linda and family!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Jeff you knew Charlie better than I did,  and I have had other friends pass away, but losing  Charlie this year has really hit me hard. Not a day goes by that he doesn't cross my mind!!!!!!
> 
> Prayers for Mrs. Linda and family!!!!!


Charlie was a DGD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy new year in Heaven Bo$$. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

brownceluse said:


> Charlie was a DGD!


Still is. I Gar-Un-T


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Happy new years Bo$$!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

The voice of reason in the sports forum!   Go dawgs and go KyDawg!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs my Dawg brother! Your banter and humor is surely missed around here these days.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS for KyDawg!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs for you Charlie.


----------



## Big7

Tim Tebow, Im sure that spelling ain't correct ? Anyhooo... He got cut again.
He needs to quit before he gets hurt.


----------



## elfiii

Still missing you Charlie. I carry that Case knife you sent me everywhere I go.

Go Dawgs just for you Bo$$.


----------



## brownceluse

I bet the Bo$$ is nervous today! Go Dawgs my Dawg brother!


----------



## brownceluse

I bet the Bo$$ is nervous today! Go Dawgs my Dawg brother!


----------



## tcward

We have a stable of backs…Feed em!


----------



## brownceluse

Got the W Bo$$!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

We’re 1-0 Boss Dawg! Old Lady Luck smiled on us last Saturday. I know you were smiling right there with her.

Miss you, Dawg bro!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

2-0 Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Whoot Whoot go to da dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs 3-0

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Bo$$ we are 3-0 as you know. Got another gimme at Vandy where you’ve watched a lot of games.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS eatin' dat chicken and spittin out dem bones.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs for the last "official" thread bo$$ started


----------



## hopper

It's Dawg Day!!! We gonna do some Stompin


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs now 4-0 Charlie!


----------



## MudDucker

DAWGS sunk dat ship!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Aight Bo$$ keep smiling on our Dawgs! 5-0 and looked good today! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie I woke up this morning and pinched myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming!!!!! Yep the Dawgs are 5-0, have beaten 2 teams in the top 10 and have the Bammer Homer's pulling out their hair , and the only 2 toSu fans wondering if they can make the playoffs!!!!!!

Miss you brother!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hey Bo$$! Your Dawgs are 6-0! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Hey Bo$$! Your Dawgs are 6-0! Go Dawgs!!


6 and 0 and running the show! Dawgs on top!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Bo$$ the Dawgs are 6-0, this team is like none we have seen in almost forever!!! This team seems to have no big i's and little u's, it's like they are one unit and all that matters is walking off the field with a W. We have moved players around and they did the job, we have played 2 different QB's and you don't see any animosity between them on the sidelines. 

This team is a team!!!! Man Charlie I know you already know all this,  it just that I miss talking and PMing you. 

Miss you Bo$$!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs let's get this one to 1000 and lock it up!


----------



## John Cooper

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs let's get this one to 1000 and lock it up!


I think we are going slow on this one, it's the last thread Bo$$ posted in and is like a memorial to him! At least that's what it means to me!


----------



## brownceluse

This thread should never be shut down! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie we are 7-0 bud!!!!! We beat KY and Stetson was the QB, that boy is all Dawg 100%. We got a bye week and then we play the Gattas, they really scare me!!!! But we are #1 and still unbeaten this week!!!!!


----------



## hopper

#1 GoDawgs!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go Dawgs and go Bo$$!


----------



## formula1

You know, there ain’t many years I would say this but I think those Gators are gonna get an old fashion butt whooping!  Go you butt whooping Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS CHARLIE!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GATOR WEEK!!!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> This thread should never be shut down! Go Dawgs!



I'll take it under advisement. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Bo$$ we beat the Gators 34-7, we are 8-0 seems every announcer is against us and keeps talking us Dawgs down. All I know is we are still undefeated!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs for you, Mr. Charlie!


----------



## elfiii

Hope you are watching Bo$$. The Dawgs have found their stride. 

Go Dawgs for Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie, keep smiling down on our Dawgs! These boys are putting on a show! Go Dawgs my brother!


----------



## John Cooper

Well my friend we are 9-0 and took care of Mizzu, JT came in and did good looked a little rusty and had a deflection picked off. 

This team is a team, RB's congratulating each other, both QB's giving each other encouragement!!!! 

Looks like we gotta team full of WE's and not ME's. No big I's and little You's.


----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## John Cooper

We did it Charlie!!! 10-0 SEC east Champs!!!!! Probably gonna be playing Bama again for the SEC, can you believe buddy 10-0 unbeaten in conference play!!!!!

Miss you my friend!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs I wanna be 1000 for Charlie


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs in KY


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs on gon


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go dawgs fo da BO$$


----------



## mizzippi jb

Go Dawgs #1000.... We love you BO$$ Dawg!!!!   
"you're either elite or you're not"
You, my friend, were, are, and always will be ELITE!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## brownceluse

Go 12-0 Dawgs Bo$$! Bo$$ we are playing Bama for the SECCG and we all know what you thought about the Tide! We gonna stomp their face in for the Bo$$ and then win a Natty! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Bo$$ we just beat Michigan in the playoffs and will face Bama in the Natty!!!!! 

I know you are smiling from ear to ear, miss you brother so bad!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ tonight! Happy New Year!


----------



## elfiii

Well Bo$$, we're this close.

Go Dawgs for you Charlie. You are one fine DGD!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie you smiled down on your Dawgs! They did it! Go National Champions Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Wish you were here for this Charlie but I know you’re celebrating tonight!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie it was an awesome game, as you already know!!!!! Bennett looked awesome, Zeus and Cook had some gashing runs!!!!!

Wish you were here to celebrate with us, but I know you are in a better place!!!!! 

Miss you bud!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Old Lady Luck and Charlie was a smiling down on them Dawgs last night! We did it, Boss! We did it!


----------



## Ruger#3

Congrats DAWGs, heckuva game, a well earned victory.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on game day eve for the Bo$$!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on game day eve for the Bo$$!!!


Yes, sir! GO DAWGS! For Bo$$ Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie,  the Dawgs are the SEC Champs and undefeated!!!!!!

Number 1 in the country and headed to another playoff!!!!!!!!!

Miss you buddy!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie we did it !!!!! Back to back Natty's,  15-0 man I sure wish you could have been here with us, but I know you had the best seat in the house!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bo$$!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

We did it again Bo$$! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I know Boss Dawg is smiling, and also laughing at all of us. I miss that joker too.


----------



## elfiii

How bout that Bo$$? Never quit! Keep choppin'!


----------

